# Perpetual water if you have a power source



## ranran4 (Aug 9, 2012)

I did a search before threading.

If you have a way to procure power (solar , or wind for example) then you have permanent, already purified water, anywhere. Thinking of buying one.

http://www.drinkable-air.biz/


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

No idea what the power requierments are but I would assume very high.
Still a great idea for a place like TX, CA, GA, etc. Not so much for NV, AZ etc.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They don't say how much power it uses but it would be substantial. Plus you are depending on the humidity in the air. They do not say what the minimum humidity requirements are. Should work good in the southeast but not so good in the southwest (our humidity is usually less than 10%).


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

At $2500 a pop, I believe there are other cheaper solutions.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like nothing more than a hyped-up dehumidifier to me. Filter the water reclaimed from a closed tank (modified if need be) dehumidifier and there's your air-to-water machine.

They wouldn't put out spit around here in the summer though, with <10% R/H in the heat of the day.


----------



## ranran4 (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Decent enough idea I guess, but I dont see it as practical at all in any situation, much less for SHTF, and certainly not for $2500.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The power of the sun is about unlimited... and you can make a whole lot more water with various ways of using sunlight, mainly if you have any sort of water near (even mud).

If I were somewhere that had NO liquid water ANYWHERE, I would not be there. time to move on.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

LincTex said:


> The power of the sun is about unlimited... and you can make a whole lot more water with various ways of using sunlight, mainly if you have any sort of water near (even mud).
> 
> If I were somewhere that had NO liquid water ANYWHERE, I would not be there. time to move on.


Some things to consider regarding locating water...shallow sub-surface water in specific, among others not typically considered:

If you can't find deciduous tress or shrubs growing in a dry creek-bed or dry-wash (as we call them here), there *may* not be a shallow underground water source in that particular location, though it may not be very far away, or it could be right under your nose. Even in high-desert ecosystems, there can be water sources in these areas. You just need to know what to look for. Willows, cottonwood and other broad-leaf trees are a very good indicator of a nearly continuous water supply, as these plants can't survive without a regular supply.

Keep in mind that the taller the plant, the deeper it's root system. Roots are typically 1/2 the length (depth) of the plant's overall height. Shorter plants will have a shallower root system, hence a shallower water supply which they are tapped into. Dig into the sand/gravel bed somewhere close to them, and you will find water. Depth can't really be estimated...could be 18", could be 3 or 4 feet, but it's there at some depth less than 1/2 the height of the plant. This water will likely have very heavy sedimentation or turbidity (not just cloudy, but downright muddy). Use of a crude filtration system can remove much, if not all, of that. Also, allowing the water to seep into a slightly larger and deeper hole and let the sediments settle out over time, can help remove some turbidity, as long as you remove the water carefully so as to not disturb the pool...then settle it out further in your container and pour the clear water off the top to further process and sanitize as indicated.

Another way to find water is to look for signs of wildlife-digs for water in these areas of potential sub-surface water, as there could be sub-surface water available where plants have not yet taken advantage of it's existence. Wildlife's noses are far more sensitive than humans, and they can detect water below the surface. Of course, if you were to dig where animals were acquiring water, and especially where livestock or other animals may have defecated or urinated, your best option is to go upstream of that location, and, do sanitize the water by any means available prior to consuming it.

Always back-fill your digs after use with the sand/gravel you removed in order to reduce the chance for contaminating that water source from animals defecating or urinating in or near the dig site. You may consider using a make-shift cover to do this, but before you do, consider the possibility of insects and rodents which may use this newly found water source, and how their presence can cause contamination. Back-filling also reduces the possibility of water evaporation in low-humidity, high-temperature environments, by essentially returning the dig to it's original state as best you can. Yes, it's more work, but you are protecting your water resource, just as you would protect any other resource you have and need to survive.

There are many ways to procure water, from many sources, including shallow birch tree taps if you're really in a pinch, as a last resort, but yields good, clean, water with some nutritional value, as well. Research the plants in the area you may travel through post-SHTF to learn which are safe to use for a water source (as well as those which are safe to eat or use as topical treatment or teas, and their benefits).

So, unless you are on the run, you can learn to take the time to make these sources available to you in all but the absolute worst situations or general locations. Moving on to a location which has more readily available resources such as potential food, fuel for fire, materials for shelter or natural shelter, is good, so long as you consider your water options. If you have all these other resources where you are now located, do you best to find water at the closest possible distance and take advantage of it. As I mentioned, water may be right under your nose, but you can't can't smell, so you need to learn where to look.


----------

